# My new Specialized Roubaix Comp



## propp2531 (Feb 19, 2004)

My new Specialized Roubaix Comp


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

propp2531 said:


> My new Specialized Roubaix Comp


Nice bike! Lots of people getting Roubaixs...  Too bad im not one of them...


----------



## Taskmaxter (Apr 11, 2004)

*Lookin good*

Very nice! I too have purchased the same bike but in a triple and I love it. Incredible work of art. Are those speedplay pedals you have on yours?


----------



## propp2531 (Feb 19, 2004)

Taskmaxter said:


> Very nice! I too have purchased the same bike but in a triple and I love it. Incredible work of art. Are those speedplay pedals you have on yours?



Yeah they are X/3's. I haven't ridden it yet, but the float on the pedals is alot different then I am used to. The silver chain ring is going to be replaced by a black one in about a week. They shipped the bike with a 42 and the LBS only had a silver 39 so I am waiting for the black 39 to come in. Its maiden voyage is today after work, I cant wait.


----------



## gogogomoveit (Nov 20, 2003)

*Awesome*

Let us know how it rides like. I am curious how does the Specialized full carbon turns out to be. BTW Did you get the bike at MSRP?


----------



## propp2531 (Feb 19, 2004)

I got the bike for several 100 below retail at my LBS they are great guys. I rode it for the first time today after work. All I have to say is the thing is amazing. Smoothest ride I have ever felt. I used to ride aluminum so that isnt saying much. But it is unbelievable. It climbs so fast and the frame is so stiff yet comfortable. I cant even begint o describe how happy i am with this bike. If you get a chance take one for a spin you'll want one on the spot.


----------

